# Pico Mountain - 03.10.2012



## WoodCore (Mar 11, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied:* Saturday March 10, 2012

*Ski Area:*Pico Mountain, Vermont

*Conditions:* Powder, Machine Groomed Packed Powder  

*Trip Report:*

Great day on the hill at one of my old haunts! Pico always lures me back and seldom is disappointing! Pulled in to the parking lot only to be blessed with a healthy 5" of fresh down low and much more up on top.

Headed up top after a warm up run only to find the rope dropping on upper pike with gobs of fresh to be had!! Pretty much killed it all day long scoring run after run of sweet turns. Didn't even have to bother with the trees until later in the afternoon as I was still scoring untouched powder late into the morning. 

I'll let the pictures be the rest of my trip report! 













































And now for some Tree Skiing Pics.............
































I did shoot some video and will post when it uploads!  


Enjoy!


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like a fantastic day!  nice TR!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2012)

Little Pico Triple and A Slope open?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 12, 2012)

Was the Outpost Chair running by chance? Pico is a great mtn, often overlooked but their trail pod setup offering 3 pods for advanced skiiers is a lot of fun.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 12, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Was the Outpost Chair running by chance? Pico is a great mtn, often overlooked but their trail pod setup offering 3 pods for advanced skiiers is a lot of fun.



Was there yesterday and Outpost was not running.  A few people had climbed up and were skiing it but it looked pretty boney.  The upper liftline was a little sketchy but fun.  Summit Glade was the funnest run of the day yesterday.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't mind when they don't run the Outpost.  It's a less than 5 minute walk to access the terrain.  I'd actually prefer they not run the lift on a powder day as it reduces traffic.

I do mind when they don't run the Little Pico Triple.  Though short, A - Slope is one of my favorite trails on the mountain.  No easy way to ski the trail when the lift isn't running.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice TR and pics.  Pico is such a great place.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 12, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't mind when they don't run the Outpost.  It's a less than 5 minute walk to access the terrain.  I'd actually prefer they not run the lift on a powder day as it reduces traffic.
> 
> I do mind when they don't run the Little Pico Triple.  Though short, A - Slope is one of my favorite trails on the mountain.  No easy way to ski the trail when the lift isn't running.




I agree 100%!! The fact that the Outpost chair wasn't running combined with the "lazy" nature of most skiers/riders lead to multiple untracked runs throughout the day. Bronco and Pipeline where skiing fantastic and the coverage was decent. 

The little Pico triple was running but I didn't ski A-Slope as it was roped and the coverage looked spotty.


----------



## Stache (Mar 12, 2012)

Was at Pico Sunday morning but left for K before 11 AM. 
Second stop at Pico this season. Earlier stop I really can't blame them, it has been a tough winter. Sunday was a big disappointement. Little Pico chair was for "Racers Only" Read= other paying customers go away. Outpost chair was NOT spinning, more than half my reason for going to Pico is to make laps on Wrangler and Bronco and Doozie. 
Crowds on the liftlines and because so much terrain was reserved for Racers only (including Mt. Dew Verticle Challenge) there were crowds on the trails too.
Just a huge disappointment. Glad our pass works at K too.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice pics WC....great looking conditions.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's some of the video I shot................


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2012)

Around 2:00 in vid, I actually saw other people!


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks alot like the day I was there two weeks ago.  Picos always a good place to be on a powder day.  I agree that on a powder day it is better if outpost isn't running, fresh tracks all day.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Great TR! And to be able to get into the woods...that's a bonus given this season.


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow - that looks simply delicious!


----------



## ozzy (Mar 15, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Here's some of the video I shot................



What TAB show is this of Sand?

So hard to believe that this was five days ago. We wont see Pico like this again until December if we're lucky.

Saturday was the powder day, but Sunday had some good corn at Pico too


----------

